
Show HN: Benchmark-Driven Product Comparator - arnaudsm
https://www.picked.cc/
======
arnaudsm
OP here, I've been working alone on this project for a year and would love to
know your thoughts !

Thanks to this [1] HN thead 2 years ago, I noticed that in tech, price was not
always correlated to quality, and wanted to help compare benchmarks and
features faster. Thus my will to create this project.

[1] :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14561498](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14561498)

